# Scottish history, part of the persecution



## Coulness (Nov 24, 2020)

For some reason Wikipedia begins the ‘recorded history of Scotland’ in the first century BC with the ‘Roman Empire’, which seems ridiculous at every Scot knows the ‘Romans’ didn’t get to the north.  I propose to take some tentative steps (it’s my first attempt at sharing) to record the oral tradition of the Highlands of Scotland.

The oral tradition I have learned is of the Egyptian princess, Scota, who takes a husband (in some legends he is noted as her son, in others her grandfather) Goidel Glas (bringer of the Gaelic language).  There is a legend that Goidel is bitten by a snake and Moses heals him but it leaves a green mark on him, hence his name Glas, meaning green.  He is blessed by being told he will find a land to live in where there are no poisonous snakes- Ireland.  

The couple suffers from disapproval and are driven from where they live- the version I learned says that this was as a result of anger and bad feeling after the failure of the Tower of Babel, which may link with the Gaelic language element.  They travel through Europe to Spain, and into Ireland; they are seeking the land they have been promised, where they ‘know’ to be home.  When they are in Spain Scota sees Ireland and knows that is her home, and gives the land her name- both Scotland and Ireland have taken her name.

There is a legend, and there are contemporary references to a network of caves and underground tunnels which link this area and perhaps mirror this journey.

Going underground: The massive European network of Stone Age tunnels that weaves from Scotland to Turkey

Scota is supposed to have brought the Stone of Scone, is mentioned in The Declaration of Arbroath (signed after one of the wars of independence, and full of weirdness) which was then taken to England because of its significance to crowning royals.  Scota was most likely a real person, her grave is marked by the local council signage in Ireland.

The Stone of Destiny
Scota is supposed to have brought the Stone of Scone, is mentioned in The Declaration of Arbroath (signed after one of the wars of independence, and full of weirdness)
The Declaration of Arbroath | National Records of Scotland
Scota was most likely a real person, her grave is marked by the local council signage in Ireland.




In the oral history which I learned, Scota and Goidel find that the famous giants, Fionn MacCumhaill and Benandonner (and a third, whose name I can’t recall) already live there, they have a long term rivalry, and one or all of them built the Giants Causeway which joins Ireland to Scotland.  




Much of Scotland’s oral history is taken up with these guys and their family and their fights- and, to be honest, I think I grew up knowing more about these guys than the Scottish Kings called Constantine, for example- Scottish history in terms of royal linage is not taught in schools, certainly not in the manner in which English schools have children recite the kings of their country, for example.

_View: https://youtu.be/vC6okzIKQvg_


If anything, Scottish kings and history are ridiculed, called ‘pretenders’ List of Scottish monarchs - Wikipedia
 It seems easy to see how many of the Scottish kings are one and the same person, and most probably not in Scotland, strung out to stretch time, so they clearly don’t stand up to much in the way of study anyway.  This makes it easier to accept that battles fought may also be one and the same, although the characters the narrative of the battles hang on are distracting, and often have extensive stories and legends attached to them, probably so we will identify with them and want to cling to them.

My current thinking is that wars took place, other posters have detailed a great amount of unrest across the Balkan regions which seem to identify with the people who came to Scotland (but the post I am thinking of is currently missingpeople fled persecution and brought with them their dress, and culture, and language (Gaelic is cited as having Indo-European roots).  



Those who settled in Scotland, and Ireland, are further persecuted and chased on to America and Canada.  The Highland Clearances are a little spoken of time in Scotland, but they were not so long ago as to be wiped from the collective consciousness, and while it is frowned upon and hushed to discuss the horrific treatment of people, it is remembered.  There is ongoing and interesting debate as to whether the Clearances constituted genocide, and it seems that, even now, it is frowned upon to even think that those who persecuted these people were ‘that bad’.
On Myths of Genocide

After the last Scottish war of independence (years feel cumbersome now that I don’t know what they mean) it is remembered that men were kept in prison ships where they were left to die in the most inhuman conditions .  One way of escape was to agree to be conscripted to their oppressor’s army, where they were sent to fight abroad, and in the American Wars of Independence.
The Act of Proscription | Scottish Tartans Authority
Culture was forbidden by law, The Act of Proscription forbidding traditional language, music and dress- my understanding is this also happened in Ireland, but not so in Wales.  As an aside, isn’t it interesting that Irish Gaelic is still forbidden in Northern Ireland, by law, that Scottish Gaelic is more of a tourist novelty, but in the principality of Wales their language is respected, so much so that on every government website, form and phone line the option to have it in Welsh is always included, but not Scottish nor Irish?

Visiting Bulgaria, I was immediately taken by the clear link in culture.










The Scottish lands were cleared after the war(s) of independence, by forced and subsidised emigration ‘to make way for profitable commercial farming’, people’s homes were burned around them, they died on overcrowded and inadequate ships, and they arrived penniless and diseased, ready to become slaves.
Jacobites, Culloden and Tilbury Fort | Thurrock historical figures | Thurrock Council

I have always thought it odd that some folks in the Highlands lived in black houses while their contemporaries lived in beautifully built stone houses over several floors, with these two very different standards of living happening in close proximity geographically and in time.






Many people continued to live in their family homes, black houses, until well into the 20th century.  Blackhouses of Scotland

To me it seems there is definitely a narrative here of a people, with a culture and a way of life, being harried and chased and killed.  I only have pieces of the story from my country, but I have seen others posting who can connect these stories together.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 24, 2020)

Great work, I'd like to read more!


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 26, 2020)

This is a great topic to expand upon. I wouldn't get too distracted by the Bulgarian thing if I were you. Also look to northern Spain, Galicia in particular where they even have bagpipes.

Some years ago, 2017 I think, I watched this video on YT 'Britain's Ancient Capital: Secrets of Orkney.' I wrote the following after watching:

_"This discovery has apparently completely destroyed the official accepted version of stone age Britain. It would appear that Orkney was the origin and centre of ancient British culture, even pre-dating Stonehenge.

The program featured 4 main presenters. Chris Packham - the BB'Cs own tame biologist, some young engineer woman, a young action/adventure archaeologist tw*t and a mature long-haired geeky bloke who was the main narrator and who began by stating that all these incredible constructions were made by farmers... of course..

Bearing in mind that the new theory is that the megalithic stone monument-making culture spread south from Orkney through Britain and into northern Europe, the tame biologist then investigated the Orkney Vole - a vole only found on Orkney. It's DNA was compared to voles in other areas of Europe and found to be the closest match to the Belgian vole. He then pronounced that this proved the Orkney vole was introduced from Belgium to Orkney some 5-6000 years ago. Perhaps they were doing cheap holidays for voles in those days although I thought that Belgium was largely underwater in those times? Anyway, he further stated that people took the voles with them when they sailed from Europe to Orkney (completely missing the rest of the British Isles by the way) either as food, stowaways or pets...!?*

My initial take on the DNA thing was completely the opposite: that the European voles originated in Orkney and then spread to Europe. They obviously avoided mainland Britain because, like all Scots they hate the Sassenachs. I was amazed by the programmed preconception that everything always originates in Europe and spreads from there, especially when the entire thrust of the documentary was supposed to be showing the exact opposite.

The dappy engineer woman demonstrated how to quarry stone slabs with non-metal tools... although using precisely machined stone wedges and a very small slab. She also did the usual dragging of a 1.3 ton slab over wooden rollers and seaweed, but downhill of course and on totally flat ground. Some of the slabs used in the actual construction are over 6 tons and were quarried 7 miles away.

The site is full of hopeful young students and one of them was asked for his opinion as to what the site's main purpose would have been. He said it was to "impress people". In other words it's the ancient equivalent of posting a video on Youtube... God help future generations.

For me it all brought to mind Atlantis and also the legends of man's origins being in the North, plus the extreme weirdness over the strange layer of 'muck' that covers a tropical paradise beneath most of the Arctic Circle."_

Also, even more many years ago, I was investigating the Isle of Iona - another fascinating place. It was in connection with the MEONIA phenomena. I'm afraid it's all so long ago now that I don't remember exactly what it was about. It was closely linked to Mary Queen of Scots, secret organisations and seven swords. If anyone is interested there's a book "The Seventh Sword" by Andrew Collins (written before he sold out and became an alternative historian tw*t.)

Also, what happened to all the trees in Scotland?



Felix Noille said:


> The Caledonian Forest



I look forward to reading what comes from this thread. ?


----------



## codis (Nov 26, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Also, what happened to all the trees in Scotland?


Mostly converted to planks and masts for the imperial fleet, AFAIK.
And to steel and coal.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 26, 2020)

Great thread.

Issues with it though,

I am Welsh and fluent in the language.

Glas is not green, it's blue.

Another thing I take issue with, Wales was not spared this at all. Children were caned in schools for speaking Welsh for over fifty years. 

The Welsh language only made a come back when Welsh people invested in independent language schools and independent university's. Nant Gwrtheyn, and Bangor university for example.

Great thread


----------



## khaoz (Nov 27, 2020)

For the Russian ear, the word Scot is translated as cattle (cows, rams, etc.). Interestingly, this etymology bypasses and says that this is a mysterious Celtic word.
(The region of the shepherds with a mysterious name)

Another joke that Doncaster.
I think I understand everything that Don is a river or the bottom of a river (Rostov-on-Don). Caster is consonant with Fire, coal, logs, profession, and tower-fortress.
That is, again the unknown etymology of the Miners' region

This is a simpler and shorter version of the story


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 28, 2020)

khaoz said:


> Another joke



The Russian sense of humour is obviously very exclusive.



codis said:


> Mostly converted to planks and masts for the imperial fleet, AFAIK.
> And to steel and coal.



Is that a guess or do you have a source?

_"In the 17th and 18th centuries, many of the remaining woods were heavily exploited for timber, charcoal and tanbark. But this probably also secured their continued existence..._​​_"A defining feature of Scotland’s woodlands has been the decline in woodland cover to an all-time low following the First World War._​​_"In 1919, Lloyd George said that Britain “had more nearly lost the war for want of timber than of anything else”. The Forestry Commission was created the same year, with the main aim of preventing such a strategic weakness ever arising again" __Source_​


----------



## codis (Nov 28, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> khaoz said:
> 
> 
> > Another joke
> ...


I have been to Scotland during my university study. Thanks to a student exchange program, and the indignation of many students to get involved with other cultures and languages.
A fellow student was there with his car (a drama by itself !), so we were travelling quite often, and spent hours driving through bald hills and mountains.
Fellow Scottish students and professors told us most of the woods were deforested for said purpose.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 28, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The Russian sense of humour is obviously very exclusive.



It is interesting!
Read about the French Somme River. ( Somme (river) - Wikipedia )
It turns out that its real name is Samara. Samara was renamed to the Somma in the 19th century (now I can't find the data, I've read this somewhere).
Samara is a river and a large city in Russia. There is also a tributary river of the large Dnieper River in Ukraine. (Similarly, there is Brest Francus, and Brest in Belarus)
(But of course, Samara is an ancient word. It is not from a modern language. It exists as a name, but has already lost its usual usage)

Catfish in Russian is Som. A very large catfish was caught in the Somme River ...

And these scientists say that the etymology is unknown, these are all mythical Celts and so on.
"It was long ago and not true." But in fact, in the 19th century 

Again, the word Thames river is consonant with the Dark.
These magic words from the Celtic languages again say that this is "dark water".

"The Thames, from Middle English _Temese_, is derived from the Brittonic Celtic name for the river, _Tamesas_ (from *_tamēssa_),[3] recorded in Latin as _Tamesis_ and yielding modern Welsh _Tafwys_ "Thames". The name may have meant "dark" Wikipedia

And this fact that Western-European linguists bypass these facts is evidence  Silence of the topic (of course, there are works, but they are collectively kept in the closet), analysis of languages without Russian, not leaving links to names of the same name in other countries, the use of incomprehensible dead languages instead of real ones.

There is something interesting about the Celts. Some traces of a common language, common names, reticence, slavery, mockery, AND NOT SUCH ANCIENT. ("Yes, that was 2000 years ago, Romans, forget it!" )

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

Or here's an example, Loch Ness Lake. (Loch is a separate word in these languages)
In Russian, Loch is a fish that goes to spawn. Against the stream. Loch is usually red fish: trout, salmon.
To catch a Loch is to catch a tired fish going to spawn.
A very strange coincidence 

Again, they will tell you about everything. About Gauls, Celts, Romans. They will just forget to report a complete coincidence with the fish-water theme in other languages))


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 29, 2020)

codis said:


> Fellow Scottish students and professors told us most of the woods were deforested for said purpose.



Hardcore mainstream then 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



khaoz said:


> To catch a Loch is to catch a tired fish going to spawn.



_"Loch (/lɒx/) is the Irish, Scottish Gaelic and Scots word for a *lake *or for a sea inlet. It is cognate with the Manx lough, Cornish logh, and one of the Welsh words for lake, llwch." __Source_

In Russian озеро (Ozero), means lake ...a very strange coincidence.

Now maybe we can get back to the subject under discussion in the OP?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 29, 2020)

Upland as in land up to the treeline which is most of the land on this island, as opposed to the high land beyond the treeline is likely to have been deforested after the wolves were killed off as deer will go to extraordinary lengths to eat tree seedlings and new growth within reach of any tree.
Tree nibbling is enjoyed by voles, rabbits, goats, sheep. deer, cows, elk. Once any population of the predators of these creatures goes out of whack the tree eaters proliferate.
There are re-wilding (horrible terminology) going on in the scottish and welsh bits of the island where the deer sheep and goats are fenced out and the speed of tree growth is astonishing.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 29, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> _"Loch (/lɒx/) is the Irish, Scottish Gaelic and Scots word for a *lake *or for a sea inlet. It is cognate with the Manx lough, Cornish logh, and one of the Welsh words for lake, llwch." __Source_
> 
> In Russian озеро (Ozero), means lake ...a very strange coincidence.
> 
> Now maybe we can get back to the subject under discussion in the OP?


Who are you to shut me up? 

Loch is a fish (1) and a fishing place on a river or lake (2).
Likewise, there is such a fish word in the Finnish and Baltic languages.
Yes, truth. But Russian language there is more than one word for lakes and its different types 

Why Celtic theme is forbidden in Scotland theme?
Discuss Official versions, that for example the Thames which translates as Dark, cannot be viewed through the Russian word "T`ma, Tёmniyб Temen` and etc words"? And just like that. Shut up and that's it.

Even words like Doncaster cannot use the word Don! The Don River is one of the most powerful and famous rivers in Russia. (Wikipedia authors would write, at least for reference, that there is such a river in Russia and this is a well-known ancient word for rivers)

"There are four Don rivers in Britain: Lancashire, Aberdeenshire (Scotland), South Yorkshire, and simply the Donets or Little Don"

And what is London?
Don is a river. Lon is an existing Russian word Lono (hole, woman's belly and uterus, rivers mouth). 

How about the Tees River in Scotland? There is a river Tisa, It is a tributary of the Dunai 

What about the river Wear (Vir) = Vir is the old word for the Maelstrom.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 30, 2020)

Im of the Stewart clan, Peterhead.
Bagpipes came from the Middle East originally.
Haggis tastes pretty good by the way.


----------



## codis (Nov 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Hardcore mainstream then



I had no reason to disbelieve them at that time. Not even now.
And we went up to Inverness and Orkney on occasion, passing through the remainder of the Caledonian forest.
And coming from a mostly forested uplands myself, I liked it much better than the bare mountain tops.

To a completely different topic: nationalism can be one of the strongest mental filters, competing with religion.
It can grow so strong that one doesn't realize the ridiculousness of one's arguments and justifications ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 30, 2020)

khaoz said:


> Who are you to shut me up?



If you consider someone disagreeing with you and trying to get a thread back on topic as 'shutting you up' then I'm absolutely no one. ""  If you want to convince the world that the Russian language is the language of god or whatever point it is your trying to make,, then do it in a post of its own. Don't keep interjecting it into other topics. In that way those who have no interest in what you are saying can ignore your post and you won't derail other people's threads.



codis said:


> To a completely different topic: nationalism can be one of the strongest mental filters, competing with religion.
> It can grow so strong that one doesn't realize the ridiculousness of one's arguments and justifications ...



...Sorry? Would you care to explain that with regard to this topic? Edit: Gottit 



JWW427 said:


> Bagpipes came from the Middle East originally.



You may be right, but I think there's a danger when making sweeping statements like this. It's like saying 'All pyramids come from Egypt.' Just because they're found everywhere doesn't mean they came from the first place the mainstream claims they were discovered. Maybe they didn't come from anywhere specific, maybe they were 'universal' and simply came from wherever everything else came from - like us.

Speaking of pyramids, the British Israelite movement of the 1870's were responsible for much of the misinformation regarding the Stone of Scone:

_"Biblical literalism is a cornerstone of British-Israelite dogma, with obscure passages of scripture wielded as blunt instruments in religious debates. Their obsession with the Stone of Scone or coronation stone is a good example of this: in their paroxysms of patriotic fervour, such an obscure but resolutely British object as the coronation stone must be found at least one biblical provenance.

"In the event they found two. The stone is (literally of course) ‘Jacob’s Pillow’, as attested by Scottish tradition: the stone on which Jacob rested his head, then blessed as a pillar in the temple of God. The second and more obscure connection is to the (clearly metaphorical) “stone that the builders rejected” in the Psalms, interpreted by later Christians as referring to the rejection of Jesus by humanity. For the British Israelites, this connects the stone of scone to the Great Pyramid (see below), as builder error in the construction of the pyramid allegedly meant that the intended capstone was unable to be fitted. This then became the coronation stone. This clumsy attempt to shoehorn vague materials and sites into equally vague or totally allegorical fragments of scripture is typical of bullshit biblical archaeology at its worst." __Source_

As usual, the true identity and purpose of the stone has been utterly obliterated from history through misinformation and total nonsense. It was obviously very important to monarchs. Who knows, perhaps it was a symbolic 'thought-form' and therefore the issue of its authenticity is irrelevant?


----------



## khaoz (Nov 30, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Felix Noille, post: 35341, member: 89"]

Если вы считаете, что кто-то не согласен с вами и пытается вернуться к теме обсуждения, как «заткнувший вам рот», то я абсолютно никто. « Если вы хотите убедить мир в том, что русский язык - это язык бога или что-то еще, о чем вы пытаетесь сказать, то сделайте это в собственном посте. Не вмешивайтесь в другие темы. Таким образом, те, кого не интересует то, что вы говорите, могут проигнорировать ваш пост, и вы не сорвете обсуждения других людей.

[/ QUOTE]
Well, you are already a real London Briton ))
Again, this is the point of hate for the British and Irish. Some say everything directly. The second speak in secrets, in hints, politely rude. They cannot say anything openly. Where does the politically correct psychosis come from in the world now?

Ummm, it doesn't bother me that much. I know the answer.
It's just that the British (and other) official linguists who do not use Russian and other Slavic languages make me laugh. Teenagers 
This is a rather difficult task to explain something without Russian.

As an example Rædwald = Ræd + wald
1) Rada (modern Ukrainian parlament) + Vlada. Council plus Power-Reign.
2) Either Rod + Volod (Vlast`)  Head of the Family, leading the family.
Again, there is the same name as RodVolod


----------



## codis (Nov 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> ...Sorry? Would you care to explain that with regard to this topic? Edit: Gottit


Exactly - don't shut me up


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 1, 2020)

codis said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > ...Sorry? Would you care to explain that with regard to this topic? Edit: Gottit
> ...



God bless the' Ignore' facility ?


----------



## codis (Dec 1, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> God bless the' Ignore' facility ?


That's almost an Eric A. Blair quote ...


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 1, 2020)

I’m very close to locking this thread or wholesale removing comments if @Felix Noille @khaoz and @codis cant stay on topic to the thread and continue bickering for one reason or the other.

Please keep all comments related to Scottish history per the OP, no exceptions.


----------



## codis (Dec 3, 2020)

I am very much grateful for that fraternal correction.


----------



## Silent Bob (Dec 3, 2020)

Someone metioned Doncaster earlier in the thread, but didn't point out the odd fact that this South Yorkshire town is still a part of Scotland. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-900-years-ago-never-formally-given-back.html
'The Yorkshire town was taken by the Scots in the 12th century when King David I seized vast swathes of northern England and it was signed over by King Stephen of England in the first Treaty of Durham.'

An interesting little anomaly! 

Also Slightly off topic but I couldn't not share this fact from Doncaster's tourist page 

http://www.visitdoncaster.com/about-doncaster
'Doncaster is proud to be the birthplace of the toilet. This accolade is due to Thomas Crapper, the man who popularised the modern flushing toilet, being a son of Thorne, Doncaster. Crapper went on to make a splash in the plumbing industry.'


----------



## Coulness (Dec 4, 2020)

Knowing that St Andrew, patron saint of Scotland, has lots of other connections, I decided to look around.  As well as Scotland, the St Andrew’s flag, or saltire, is flown in Greece, Burgundy and Spain and the confederate flags of the US, and Andrew is patron saint in Greece, Barbados and Russia.
Andrew was famously ‘first called’, or the first disciple.  He was also the first disciple to bring foreigners to Jesus.  

Weirdly the town of St Andrew’s in Scotland claims he is buried there, his remains were being brought from Constantinople and were shipwrecked there, and his relics are held in St Mary’s Cathedral in Edinburgh.  Other claimants to his remains are the Church of Holy Apostles in Turkey and St Andrew’s Cathedral in Patras, Greece.  Maybe there are pieces of him everywhere; no rest for an apostle.












The saltire shape has a lot of legends around it; it is the same shape as the crossed keys which represent Peter, Andrew’s brother.  It is also the same shape as the Cyrillic letter Chi, or the first letter of Christ, and conversely, the symbol often used to denote Satan too.  According to legend, Andrew asked to be crucified on a cross this shape because he felt he was unworthy of being crucified on a cross the same shape as Jesus.




St Andrew and his saltire were adopted by Scotland in 1300s, whenever that turns out to be, during the wars of independence because Andrew is an important figure as the brother of Peter, and Scotland wanted to appeal to the Pope for help in their struggles- one slave master exchanged for another, albeit geographically further away.  The legend has it that once The Bruce had settled on Andrew he saw the shape of the cross, X, in the sky as confirmation, and that is why the cross is white on a blue background.





So far so much teaching granny to suck eggs, I’m sure, but what struck me was that this is the very same symbol used as a symbol for hazards and irritants: in the Wikipedia entry for ‘saltire’ they state that a saltire cross on a building in Cameroon indicates destruction.  They mean in the recent ‘clearing’, or genocide, in Cameroon.

www.theguardian.com/global-development/2018/may/30/cameroon-killings-escalate-anglophone-crisis






The crossing of bones indicates poison, death and destruction.  X is also the crosshairs of a target.  In fact X has many strange, and conflicting, associations.  To me, that makes it a strange choice as a national flag...

www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/evolution-the-self/201603/whats-so-fascinating-about-the-letter-x%3famp


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 4, 2020)

The flag of the Russian Navy is named Andrevsky and is a blue saltire on a white ground.


----------



## galweg (Dec 4, 2020)

Haven't heard of Robert the Bruce in relation to the birth of the Scottish flag.  The story I was taught is here.  I am Scottish, was born in St Andrews strangely enough.


----------



## codis (Dec 5, 2020)

galweg said:


> Haven't heard of Robert the Bruce in relation to the birth of the Scottish flag.  The story I was taught is here.  I am Scottish, was born in St Andrews strangely enough.


I just visited St. Andews once, passing through the cathedral ruins without much thought.
For the last decades, the town is much for famous for golf, and seems to make decent part of the income with related tourism.
I liked it, albeit not for the golf courses or shops.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 5, 2020)

Coulness said:


> In fact X has many strange, and conflicting, associations.



Indeed, even as far back as 12th & 13th century Scotland...









_Source_​


----------



## khaoz (Dec 7, 2020)

Regarding Yorkshire, Shire is consonant with the Russian word plain ... (Shir, Wide) ... Again, you all understand that all areas with the Shire are associated with sheep, fields, plains.

 Regarding the Adnrey flag, a strange symbol. In the paintings of aristocrats (very strange personalities) of the 18th century, they do not have crosses. (Again, I think everyone saw that crosses were strange in antiquity. Roofing felts an anchor; roofing felts an object for astronomy ...) But St. Andrew's Cross is a frequently used sign.

Regarding Christianity, local Russian priests for some reason walk with their feet on ancient slabs. (They are called Fork Crosses = true, they don't look very much like forks) (I am not a priest. Maybe they know something. Very strange disrespect)


----------



## Coulness (Dec 12, 2020)

Speaking of weird crosses, have you seen the new Xbox advert?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

Coulness said:


> After the last Scottish war of independence (years feel cumbersome now that I don’t know what they mean) it is remembered that men were kept in prison ships where they were left to die in the most inhuman conditions .  One way of escape was to agree to be conscripted to their oppressor’s army, where they were sent to fight abroad, and in the American Wars of Independence.
> The Act of Proscription | Scottish Tartans Authority
> Culture was forbidden by law, The Act of Proscription forbidding traditional language, music and dress- my understanding is this also happened in Ireland, but not so in Wales.  As an aside, isn’t it interesting that Irish Gaelic is still forbidden in Northern Ireland, by law, that Scottish Gaelic is more of a tourist novelty, but in the principality of Wales their language is respected, so much so that on every government website, form and phone line the option to have it in Welsh is always included, but not Scottish nor Irish?
> 
> ...



One theory analysing the origins of SCOTT name, taking consonants SKT, is Scuttari.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scutari
Same framework than SCYTHIA (Skitia).

So, Scutari (shield warriors), may be in the legend of fierce warriors
http://www.ancient-battles.com/warriors/devotio.php








Same ideas of blue painted (prittish) people ready for war, and by the way idea linked to Gauls.
(Russian light blue colour is named Galuboi).голубо́й

The other possibility is more peacefull
скот (scot)
https://www.wordhippo.com/what-is/t...bac700be4f5ec2d622a2ff122c1c970dad97de6c.html

A country using Saint Andrew's cross, like Russia.

Andreievski Flag








Even you have the TARTAN ARMY (Tatar Army originally?). so there are several very straight links.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 13, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Even you have the TARTAN ARMY (Tatar Army originally?). so there are several very straight links.



This is the name that was given to Scottish football fans in 1970. Are you seriously suggesting that this is linked to Tartaria?


----------



## Coulness (Dec 13, 2020)

> > WorldWar1812 said:
> > Even you have the TARTAN ARMY (Tatar Army originally?). so there are several very straight links.
> 
> 
> This is the name that was given to Scottish football fans in 1970. Are you seriously suggesting that this is linked to Tartaria?


I think ‘tartan’ can be linked to Tartar, and that is a huge part of Scottish national identity, is the point he was making


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 13, 2020)

Coulness said:


> I think ‘tartan’ can be linked to Tartar, and that is a huge part of Scottish national identity, is the point he was making



Seems like you can link everything to anything you want lately, especially via Russian.


----------



## Coulness (Dec 13, 2020)

I think the Pictish people are worth looking into.  They are thought to be among the people who first inhabited Scotland, they fought the Roman invaders successfully, Scotland is one of few places not to have been conquered, and were described as fighting naked but for an iron chain around their waists, although their own art shows them wearing tunics.  Obviously if you have been routed by a people it is essential to depict them as savage and weird.









The Picts: The Ancient Scottish Wildmen Who Struck Fear Into The Heart Of The Roman Empire

The Romans called them ‘Picti’ or ‘painted ones’, although it is more likely that they referred to themselves as ‘Pecht’ or a derivation of ‘ancestors’.  Legend has it they famously tattooed themselves using blue woad (a plant related to mustard which is indigenous to Southern Europe, and there is a school of thought which says Picts originally came to Scotland via the Iberian peninsula).  It is unlikely they actually tattooed themselves, because woad inserted into the skin is toxic, and woad also fades fairly quickly, in a matter of weeks.  It was more likely painted designs which covered their bodies, rather than tattoos, and I like this idea that the designs could then reflect the reason for the painting, which may change.

Little remains of their writings, although some folks have linked the Picts to stone carvings of “ogham”, which has links to the P Celtic tongue, but to my mind examples of ogham writing found in stone don’t measure up to the skill in the beautifully carved Pictish artwork: I live next to some wonderful examples and it is incredibly detailed.  Their stone carvings are distinctive and the symbols they have left behind give us an idea what they may have painted onto their bodies.  Some of their art is similar to Viking art, so perhaps they share heritage or lived together and shared culture- now that time has no meaning any more, how can we know!












Groam House Museum | Welcome to our museum

As a distinct people they seem to have intermarried with the other tribes living in the area at the time and joined to form Caledonia or early Scotland, so they were not a particularly warrior people, but quite peaceful, skilled and cultured.  Brochs are thought to have been their contemporary homes, and are incredibly social ways of living, as they seem to be designed for a large number of folk to inhabit.  They combine house with fort, with an easily defended entrance, circular construction with no windows, rooms being built into the walls around a central courtyard or large hall, and the added advantage of being quite tall.  It’s as if they knew they would have to defend their homes...


----------



## matematik (Dec 13, 2020)

The Gaels/Gaelic language came from Ireland and is no more indigenous to Scotland than English is, and has really only been in Scotland about as long as Anglo-Saxon has been. There isn't a shred of evidence that the Pics spoke a Brythonic language either, no Pictish inscription has been successfully translated by any mainstream academics, and the only proposed translations have been by alternative historians who have mostly proposed that it is Phoenician, such as Laurence Waddell. Bede also described the Pictish language as a seperate group from English, Brythonic and Gaelic.

A lot of the arguments and theories in this thread have undertones of wanting to link Scottish history to anyone or anything but the English. I personally don't think subscribing to modern left wing Celtic nationalist ideology is going to get one anywhere in terms of uncovering real history, a lot of Celtic nationalists would argue they have more in common with a Bantu tribesman before an Englishman. 

This is also assuming that the mainstream history is correct, in reality I think it's likely that large swathes of Britain have always spoken a Germanic language. 

The claim that Anglo-Saxons are relatively recent invaders who displaced/genocided the Celts has always seemed like a leftist agenda to disenfranchise the English in my opinion and justify mass immigration, as the left and British establishment love to claim that the English are just invaders and "mongrels" and therefore have no right to defend their native land.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 13, 2020)

Coulness said:


> I think the Pictish people are worth looking into.  They are thought to be among the people who first inhabited Scotland, they fought the Roman invaders successfully, Scotland is one of few places not to have been conquered, and were described as fighting naked but for an iron chain around their waists, although their own art shows them wearing tunics.  Obviously if you have been routed by a people it is essential to depict them as savage and weird.
> 
> View attachment 3950View attachment 3952View attachment 3951
> 
> ...



It seems to me this thing of blue painted people it's a sort of old people remnant (World Wide culture).

You can see blue painted people for war (like prittish or picts), in this case, ready for war, but mainly a person that's ready to die
(sacred, metaphysical or whatever you named it, passing to join gods).

That's why ancient gods were shown in blue (in Egypt or Hindu culture).

  

As you see it's really world-wide.

  

https://www.durangosilver.com/egyptian-turquoise.html
It seems some stones as a piezoelectric effect shows always this "blue flash"
The same for radioactivity.

https://technobyte.org/cherenkov-radiation-blue-light/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherenkov_radiation
It's a peculiar thing that you can track in a lot of cultures and myths.

Aladdin Lamp.



Angels or demons, depends on the context.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djinns


More interesting it is the different reflections in the inheritated history.

Warriors (like picts)
Gods (egypt and veddic culture)
Demons (muslim world)

Or just to be sacrified.

(Apocalypto)


We could say GAULS (for europe) it's a very generic term for the ancient world. And under his-tory falsification we can understand the "war against gauls" from the Roman Empire what it means.

And even more intriguing to me, Jesus was classified as Galilean.
As more you research on some subjects, the more you know you have been tricked.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 13, 2020)

Another explanation for the blue-skinned painted people is that they were extraterrestrials.
Blue indicates more of a copper-based blood type. (Or other different metals).
Apparently, there are ETs out in the galaxy that look exactly like the "Apocalypto" Aztecs and Toltecs.
We are not the only humans around these parts. We have many DNA cousins I believe. The ancients knew exactly who they were representing.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 14, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Another explanation for the blue-skinned painted people is that they were extraterrestrials.
> Blue indicates more of a copper-based blood type. (Or other different metals).
> Apparently, there are ETs out in the galaxy that look exactly like the "Apocalypto" Aztecs and Toltecs.
> We are not the only humans around these parts. We have many DNA cousins I believe. The ancients knew exactly who they were representing.



Honestly I don't believe in ETs but the copper-based blood (and supposing our current blood is completely natural not intoxicated at some level) it's a very interesting point. Some people on veddic food, says we have too much iron into blood and we eat copper antagonists, resulting in a blood intoxication (RH blood types then, it would be different levels of intoxication).






Egyptian Rods (Cylinders of the Pharaoh)
https://sriandkira.com/media/avesahs/RodsPresentation2.pdf
WANDS of Horus (copper and zinc)
https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ciencia/ciencia_wandshorus04.htm


----------



## Coulness (Dec 14, 2020)

> A lot of the arguments and theories in this thread have undertones of wanting to link Scottish history to anyone or anything but the English.



I believe you misunderstand me, I have a great affinity for all of the tribes who make up our nationality in Britain, but I do believe there is great evidence of those who hold power crushing, persecuting and attempting to erase entire cultures and ways of life.
I think it is important to remember the people who make up our heritage and who have been crushed.  I am from the north of Scotland, where our history is not taught at school, where our history was illegal for quite some time.  
I am certain that those from other areas have history they also wish to bring to light, share and remember also.  For me there is a clear enemy, and when the ordinary people start infighting and sniping at each other then we are doing their work for them.  So, for the record, I actually really like English folks.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 14, 2020)

Ｙｅｅｚ．．

Ａｓ　ａ　ｓｃｈｏｌａｒ　ｏｆ　ｗｏｒｄｓ

Ｙｏｕ　ｃａｎ　ｔｅｌｌ　ｔｈｅ　Ａｎｇｌｏ－Ｓａｋｓｏｎｙ　ｔｒｉｂｅｓ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ａｆｔｅｒ　ｔｈｅ　Ｎｏｒｔｈｍｅｎ　ｉｎ　ｌｉｎｅａｒ　ｔｉｍｅ　ｈａｖｉｎｇ　ｒｅａｄ　ａ　ｆｅｗ　ｓｏｕｒｃｅｓ　ｏｆ　Ｏｌｄ　Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ．

Ａｎｄ　ｎｏｗ　ｔｈｅ　ｍｏｄｅｒｎ　Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ　ｉｓ　ａ　ｂｕｎｃｈ　ｏｆ　ｌａｎｇｕａｇｅｓ　ｍｉｘｅｄ　ｔｏｇｅｔｈｅｒ　ａｎｄ　Ｉ　ａｍ　ｓａｙｉｎｇ　ｔｈｅ　Ａｎｇｌｏ－ｓａｋｓｏｎｙ　ｔｒｉｂｅｓ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｎｏｔ　ｆｉｒｓｔ．　

Ｔｈｏｕｇｈ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｍｉｇｈｔ　ｈａｖｅ　ｈａｄ　ｂｅｅｎ　ｔｈｅｒｅ　ａｌｏｎｇ　ａｔ　ｔｈｅ　ｓａｍｅ　ｔｉｍｅ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｅ　Ｎｏｒｔｈｍｅｎ　ｂｅｆｏｒｅ　ｃｒｕｓｈｉｎｇ　ｂｏｎｅｓ　ａｎｄ　ｓｋｕｌｌｓ　ａｎｄ　ｒａｐｉｎｇ　ｇｉｒｌｓ　ｋｉｌｌｉｎｇ　ｏｆｆ　ｍａｉｎｌｙ　ｔｒａｉｔｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｐｒｅｓｅｎｔ　ｉｎ　ｍｏｎｇｒｅｌｓ．

Ｅｖｅｎ　ｉｎ　Ｇｅｒｍａｎｙ　ｙｏｕ　ｈａｖｅ　Ａｎｇｌｏ－Ｓａｋｓｏｎｙ　ｎａｍｅｓ　ａｎｄ　ｈｅｒｅ　ｉｆ　ｙｏｕ　ｗｉｌｌ　Ｄｒｅａｍｔｉｍｅ　ｃｈｉｐ　ｉｎ　ｉｆ　ｙｏｕ　ｈａｖｅ　ａｎｙ　ｒｅｃｏｒｄｓ　ｏｆ　ｍｕｃｈ　ｏｌｄｅｒ　ｎａｍｅｓ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅｉｒ　ｐｒｅｖｉｏｕｓ　ｎａｍｅｓ．

Ａｎｄ　ｗｈｅｎ　Ｉ　ｓａｙ　ｔｈｅ　Ｎｏｒｔｈｍｅｎ　Ｉ　ｓａｙ　Ｇｅｒｍａｎｓ　ａｎｄ　Ｓｃａｎｄｉｎａｖｉａｎ．

Ｇｒｏｗｉｎｇ　ａｐａｒｔ　ｉｎ　ｔｉｍｅ　ａｎｄ　ｂｅｙｏｎｄ　ｗａｔｅｒ　ｂｅｃａｍｅ　Ｗａｓｓｅｒ　ｉｎ　Ｇｅｒｍａｎｙ　ａｎｄ　ｗａｔｅｒ　ｂｅｃａｍｅ　Ｖａｔｔｒ　ｉｎ　Ｓｃａｎｄｉｎａｖｉａ，　ｆｒｏｍ　ｒｕｎｉｃ　ｒｅｍｎａｎｔｓ．


----------



## matematik (Dec 14, 2020)

The idea that the Anglo-Saxon tribes were not first is the mainstream academic position, nothing new there. Also, I don't understand how you say the Germans are "Northmen", but the Anglo-Saxons are not, considering Anglia and Saxony are in Northern Germany.

As for the modern English language, it is officially classified as a West Germanic language, and yet grammatically it has very little in common with Dutch and German. If anything I would say English resembles North Germanic more grammatically.

I personally wonder if English is an independent branch of the Germanic languages that has always been spoken in large parts of Britain, it would explain why English has almost no words for Celtic/Brythonic origin and very few Celtic/Brythonic place names especially in the South East and East of England.

The official history is that the Celts lived all over Britain, and were pushed West by the invading Anglo-Saxons to form Cornwall and Wales, yet I wonder if in reality the Celts have always lived mainly in Western Britain, having come up from Southern Europe along the Atlantic coast. Also, Cornwall, Wales and Scotland (especially Gaelic Scotland) are all only just across the sea from Celtic Ireland, so maybe the West coast of Britain was populated from Ireland originally?


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 14, 2020)

matematik said:


> I wonder if in reality the Celts have always lived mainly in Western Britain, having come up from Southern Europe



DNA studies from some years ago found that the native inhabitants of the British Isles (including Wales, Scotland and Ireland) all share the same DNA, along with the people of Brittany, Galicia (Spain,) Asturias (Spain,) Cataluña (Spain) and it's all 75% Basque. The Normans, Vikings, Angles, Saxons, Picts etc., didn't make much of an impression DNA-wise. I suppose they didn't go in for interbreeding with the locals, in spite of the well-worn cliche of rape and pillage.

I also remember hearing that the word 'Celt' was a slang term for anyone who was not a member of the Roman Empire. A bit like Sassenach in Scottish, which means 'outsider.' I suppose it depends if you believe the Romans were actually a thing or not.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 14, 2020)

matematik said:


> The idea that the Anglo-Saxon tribes were not first is the mainstream academic position, nothing new there. Also, I don't understand how you say the Germans are "Northmen", but the Anglo-Saxons are not, considering Anglia and Saxony are in Northern Germany.
> 
> As for the modern English language, it is officially classified as a West Germanic language, and yet grammatically it has very little in common with Dutch and German. If anything I would say English resembles North Germanic more grammatically.
> 
> ...



Ｉｆ　ｙｏｕ　ｔａｋｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｗｏｒｄｓ　ｆｏｒ　ｗｈａｔ　ｔｈｅｙ　ａｒｅ　ａｎｄ　ｎｏｔ　ｂｙ　ｔｈｅ　ｒｕｌｅｓ　ｍａｔｅｍａｔｉｋ　ｙｏｕ　ｗｉｌｌ　ｅａｓｉｌｙ　ｓｐｏｔ　ｇｅｒｍａｎ　ｐｈｒａｓｅｓ　ａｎｄ　ｎｏｒｗｅｇｉａｎ　ｐｈｒａｓｅｓ．　Ｅｖｅｎ　ｉｎ　Ｎｏｒｗａｙ　ｙｏｕ　ｈａｖｅ　ｗｏｒｄｓ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｔｈｅ　Ｃｅｌｔｓ　ｗｈｉｃｈ　ａｒｅ　ｗｅｌｌ　ｋｅｐｔ　ｈｉｄｄｅｎ．　Ｅｓｓｌｅｉｓｔｉｓｓ　（ｓｐｅｌｌｉｎｇ？）　ｈａｓ　ｏｒｉｇｉｎｓ　ｆｒｏｍ　ｔｈｅ　Ｃｅｌｔｓ　ａｎｄ　ｉｎ　Ｓｗｅｄｉｓｈ　ｌｅｉｓｔｉｓｓ　ｂｅｃｏｍｅｓ　（ｌｉｓｔｉｇ）．

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020

Ｔｈｅ　ａｎｇｌｏ－ｓａｋｓｏｎｙ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｔｈｅ　ｍａｉｎｓｔｒｅａｍ　ｎａｒｒａｔｉｖｅ．

Ｔｈｅ　ｍａｉｎｓｔｒｅａｍ　ｎａｒｒａｔｉｖｅ　ｉｓ　ｔｈａｔ　ｔｈｅ　ａｎｇｌｏ－ｓａｋｓｏｎｙ　ｈａｓ　ａｌｗａｙｓ　ｂｅｅｎ　ｐｒｅｓｅｎｔ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　Ｎｏｒｔｈ．

Ｔｈｅ　ａｎｇｌｏ－ｓａｋｓｏｎｙ　ｎｏｔ　ｂｙ　ｔｈｅ　ｏｆｆｉｃｉａｌ　ｎａｒｒａｔｉｖｅ　ｉｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｉｎｔｅｒｍａｒｒｉａｇｅ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｅ　Ｅａｓｔｅｒｎ　ｐｏｗｅｒｓ，　ｓｌａｖｅ　ｏｗｎｅｒｓ　ａｎｄ　ｗａｒ　ｌｏｒｄｓ　ａｎｄ　ｔｈｅ　ｋｈａｎｓ　ｗｈｉｃｈ　ｒｕｎ　ｔｈｅ　Ｃｉｔｙ　ｏｆ　Ｌｏｎｄｏｎ　ｗｉｔｈｉｎ　Ｌｏｎｄｏｎ．


----------



## matematik (Dec 14, 2020)

I absolutely agree that the upper class banking and media elite who run the City of London, mainstream media, etc are largely of mixed origins. Boris Johnson is a typical example of this, being part English, part Jew, part Russian, part Turkish, and probably other admixtures too.

However, this mongrelised upper class elite is not at all representative of the typical English person, in fact the upper classes have always looked down on and despised the common English people, I think in part because we are not mongrelised like they are. 

The reason England has been flooded with mass immigration since the end of WW2 and anyone who opposes it called a "racist", and hate speech laws passed to prosecute anyone who speaks out against it, is because the mongrelised upper class elites want to wipe the English out.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but you make it sound like all English people are in some way involved with the City of London and its crimes and corruption, when in reality the native English are probably the biggest victims and targets of the London elites.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Dec 14, 2020)

Ｙｏｕ　ａｒｅ　ｎｏｔ　ｍｉｓｕｎｄｅｒｓｔａｎｄｉｎｇ　ｍｅ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　Ｉ　ａｍ　ｃｏｍｉｎｇ　ｆｒｏｍ．　Ｔｈｅ　ｉｎｔｅｎｔ　ｗａｓ　ａｎｄ　ｗｉｌｌ　ｎｅｖｅｒ　ｂｅ　ｏｆ　ｍｏｃｋｉｎｇ　ｎａｔｕｒｅ．　Ｗｈａｔ　Ｉ　ｓａｉｄ　ｙｏｕ　ｓｐｅｌｌｅｄ　ｉｔ　ｏｕｔ　ｒｉｇｈｔ．　Ｔｈｅ　ｒｕｌｉｎｇ　ｃｌａｓｓ　ａｒｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｏｎｅｓ　ｍｏｃｋｉｎｇ　ｕｓ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｅｉｒ　ｕｎｌａｗｆｕｌ　ａｒｃｈｉｔｅｃｔ　ｓｋｉｌｌｓ　ｉｎ　ａｌｌ　ｆｉｅｌｄｓ　ｍａｋｉｎｇ　ｕｓ　ｃｏｎｓｅｎｔ　ｔｏ　ｉｎｊｕｓｔｉｃｅ　ａｎｄ　ｔｈｉｓ　ｉｓ　ｉｎ　ｆａｃｔ　ｔａｋｉｎｇ　ｐｌａｃｅ　ａｓ　Ｉ　ａｍ　ｗｒｉｔｉｎｇ　ｔｏ　ｙｏｕ，　ＣＯＶＩＤ－１９　ｐｒｏｈｉｂｉｔｉｏｎｓ．

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020





Ｔｈｉｓ　ｉｓ　ｈｏｗ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｍｏｃｋ　ｕｓ．Ｎｏｂｏｄｙ　ｅｘｃｅｐｔ　ｐｈｙｃｉｓｉｓｔｓ　ｗｉｔｈ　ａｃｃｅｓｓ　ｔｏ　ｌａｂｏｒａｔｏｒｙ　ｇｒａｄｅ　ｅｑｕｉｐｍｅｎｔｓ　ｋｎｏｗｓ　ｗｈａｔ　ａ　ｃｅｌｌ　ｌｏｏｋｓ　ｌｉｋｅ．　Ｔｈｉｓ　ｉｓ　ｐｕｒｅ　ｃｏｍｐｕｔｅｒｉｚｅｄ　ＣＧＩ－ｉｍａｇｅ　ａ　ｔｅｅｎａｇｅｒ　ｔｈａｔ　ｈａｓ　ｂｅｅｎ　ｍｉｎｅｃｒａｆｔｉｎｇ　ｓｉｎｃｅ　ｔｈｅｉｒ　ｂｉｒｔｈ　ｃａｎ　ｐｕｔ　ｔｏｇｅｔｈｅｒ．


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 15, 2020)

Coulness said:


> > A lot of the arguments and theories in this thread have undertones of wanting to link Scottish history to anyone or anything but the English.
> 
> 
> 
> but I do believe there is great evidence of those who hold power crushing, persecuting and attempting to erase entire cultures and ways of life.



In fact "Ancient Rome" tale, it's a way to legitimate a certain state of things (civilisation through hard conquer), full of false characters, who are more suited for a TV serie.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caligula


----------



## Coulness (Dec 15, 2020)

> I also remember hearing that the word 'Celt' was a slang term for anyone who was not a member of the Roman Empire. A bit like Sassenach in Scottish, which means 'outsider.' I suppose it depends if you believe the Romans were actually a thing or not.



Sassenach is a word more commonly used in the north of Scotland to refer to lowland Scots, or Scots who considered speaking Gaelic to be below them and backwards.  It’s been adopted by those who do want to promote anti-English feelings.

Words like these can be fascinating: a local dialect word in this area of the Scottish Highlands is ‘gadgie’ which is taken to mean ‘man’ or ‘young lad’, but which actually derives from a Romany word, ‘gaj’ meaning ‘stranger’ or ‘taker’, because there were a lot of Romany settlers in this area.

There are so many place names related to Vikings and Picts in this area, it seems clear that there was a huge population who were distinctively Pict/Viking, but when so many of the local population were forcibly cleared from the land or killed less than 6 or 7 generations ago then it is not surprising to find the DNA now does not reflect this.  Would it be fair to say that having a DNA test is also quite a financial outlay, and not a priority for those who still find themselves crushed at the bottom of the pyramid?

Celtic people definitely have their roots in Basque heritage, that seems to be supported by the oral history.  As for the Angles, Saxons, and Romans, their heritage seems to me to be more confused and mixed up together: those who have made a ‘contemporary’ document the period of time when these tribes came to Britain Spain a huge period of time, and because of the weirdness of the timeline it seems to me to be difficult to follow and to tell who is who...


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 20, 2020)

I suppose a corruption of "sachsen"?
https://www.dictionary.com/browse/sassenach_a term used by the Gaelic inhabitants of the British Isles to refer to the English inhabitants_

although phonetically doesn't fit at all.

Sassen maybe related to stones?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassohttps://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Sassanid
Taking basque it's peculiar the similarity between Herria (People, Nation), and Harria (Stone).
There are even some myths (jentilak), talking about giants and their relationship to stones.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jentilak
Ancient hebrews....



https://www.verywellhealth.com/why-do-mourners-place-stones-on-jewish-graves-1132587

More on "Blueish" People.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUzvXR29LE_


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 20, 2020)

Apologies, this is going off-topic, but



WorldWar1812 said:


> Sassen maybe related to stones?



'The word "sarsen" is a shortening of "Saracen stone" which arose in the Wiltshire dialect. "Saracen" was a common name for Muslims, and came by extension to be used for anything regarded as non-Christian, whether Muslim or pagan.' _Source_

Seems there's nothing better for derailing a thread than etymology (imo.)


----------



## pispascana (Dec 30, 2021)

One of the biggest surprises for me at Stolen History is the absence of reference to William Comyns Beaumont. In 2020 I began investigating events that took place in Scotland during the Reformation. I live in St Andrews where the first martyr, Patrick Hamilton was burnt at the stake on 29th February 1528, the b------- even reduced the number of anniversary commemorations!
It was during that investigation I observed some unusual comments about Edinburgh originating from the author William Comyns Beaumont.
WCB 30th July 1874 – 30th December 1955. There is very little known about this incredible man. He must have spent most of his life researching the material that enabled him to reach the conclusion that Biblical events for centuries associated with the land we currently know as Israel actually took place on the British Isles. He maintains that Constantine, born in Britain, and his co-conspirators, facilitated the greatest deception in documented history by relocating biblical events to a desert in the middle of nowhere. Here are links to downloadable copies of two of his most significant publications.

*WILLIAM COMYNS BEAUMONT, The Great Deception*
*WILLIAM COMYNS BEAUMONT, Britain – The Key to World History*
Another great discovery was the work of Scottish Historian, James Aitken Wyllie a graduate of St Andrews University who was a prolific writer during the 1800's. I have attached pdf links to his great unfinished symphony, 'A History of Scotland' which unfortunately ends with the death of Alexander III on 4th September 1241 the event that triggered the Scottish Wars of Independence. Unfortunately we don't know his view on whether or not Alexander's death was really accidental or his views on William Wallace, Bruce, Knox, Mary Queen of Scots and all the other characters that have featured in Scottish History.
Wyllie was also a vehement critic of the Papacy. he wrote a detailed three volume history of Protestantism. There is also attached his 50 page pamphlet entitled 'The Papacy as Antichrist'

Last but not least here is a link to the revelatory book by *David Alan Ritchie – We the Skythians*. Ritchie largely agrees with Comyns Beaumont's analysis of biblical events taking place in Britain. The early part of the book uses advanced geometry and mathematics to demonstrate connections between major landmarks far apart. There is much attention given to Rosslyn Chapel near Edinburgh. It was close to that point that Dolly the sheep allegedly became the first genetically modified mammal.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 30, 2021)

pispascana said:


> One of the biggest surprises for me at Stolen History is the absence of reference to William Comyns Beaumont.



Thanks for posting. I just started to look into it after coming across the YT channel "Mind Unveiled", which references the book "Key to World History".


----------



## Coulness (Dec 30, 2021)

pispascana said:


> One of the biggest surprises for me at Stolen History is the absence of reference to William Comyns Beaumont. In 2020 I began investigating events that took place in Scotland during the Reformation. I live in St Andrews where the first martyr, Patrick Hamilton was burnt at the stake on 29th February 1528, the b------- even reduced the number of anniversary commemorations!
> It was during that investigation I observed some unusual comments about Edinburgh originating from the author William Comyns Beaumont.
> WCB 30th July 1874 – 30th December 1955. There is very little known about this incredible man. He must have spent most of his life researching the material that enabled him to reach the conclusion that Biblical events for centuries associated with the land we currently know as Israel actually took place on the British Isles. He maintains that Constantine, born in Britain, and his co-conspirators, facilitated the greatest deception in documented history by relocating biblical events to a desert in the middle of nowhere. Here are links to downloadable copies of two of his most significant publications.
> 
> ...


These are interesting files, and I haven’t had time to look through everything yet, but they do seem to present a view that the original people of Scotland were primitive, settled in primitive dwellings, and discovered the use of tools etc over time.  This is not a narrative which fits the evidence.  The pdfs at the end also appear to have quite a bias for Protestantism, and a lean towards quite an Orange Order world view.


----------



## matematik (Jan 16, 2022)

Something I find odd is why Scots dialects are objectively more archaic and closer to Old English (or at least what we're told is Old English) than standard English is today, as according to the conventional history Scotland was Anglicised later than most of England, so logically wouldn't you expect Scots dialects to be less archaic and more divergent than English in England?

To give a similar example for context, it's generally accepted that the ancestors of the Han Chinese came from South East Asia originally, and moved gradually North into what is now China, which is considered to be the explanation for why Southern dialects like Cantonese have much more archaic features than Northern dialects like Mandarin, which are considerably more simplified and "modern" in comparison. 

Another reason is that in the North the Han Chinese conquered and assimilated races who weren't Chinese speaking, which is a lot of the reason Mandarin has ended up being so different from the arguably linguistically "purer" Cantonese.

So I find it odd that the relationship between Scots and English seems to be the opposite of this trend, with English in England actually showing noticeably more divergence from Old English than Scots.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 16, 2022)

pispascana said:


> He must have spent most of his life researching the material that enabled him to reach the conclusion that Biblical events for centuries associated with the land we currently know as Israel actually took place on the British Isles.



Unfortunately, the early Christian scribes went to great lengths to make all the ancient oral traditions fit in with the biblical narrative:

One such example of this is the 12th century "Leabhar Gabhála" manuscript, known as the "The Book of the Taking of Ireland', written in Irish Gaelic and claiming to give the early history of Ireland. It claims to document all of the successive invasions that took place until the arrival of the ‘sons of a thousand from the kingdom of Breogán’, also known as ‘The Sons of Mil’ or actually - the Spanish.

“The writers sought to create an epic written history comparable to that of the Israelites in the Old Testament of the Bible. This history was also intended to fit the Irish into Christian world-chronology and connect them to Adam. In doing so, it links them to events from the Old Testament and likens them to the Israelites. Ancestors of the Irish were described as enslaved in a foreign land, fleeing into exile, and wandering in the wilderness, or sighting the "Promised Land" from afar. The account also drew from the pagan myths of Gaelic Ireland but reinterpreted them in the light of Christian theology and historiography.”  _Source_

The bit about sighting the Promised Land from afar was from the Spanish story, whereby some suitably biblical-like character claimed he could see Ireland all the way from La Coruña in Galicia.

This process happened everywhere and explains the total bloody mess we have now, with everyone claiming that the Holy Land is in their own back yard.


----------



## Coulness (Jan 16, 2022)

matematik said:


> Something I find odd is why Scots dialects are objectively more archaic and closer to Old English (or at least what we're told is Old English) than standard English is today, as according to the conventional history Scotland was Anglicised later than most of England, so logically wouldn't you expect Scots dialects to be less archaic and more divergent than English in England?
> 
> To give a similar example for context, it's generally accepted that the ancestors of the Han Chinese came from South East Asia originally, and moved gradually North into what is now China, which is considered to be the explanation for why Southern dialects like Cantonese have much more archaic features than Northern dialects like Mandarin, which are considerably more simplified and "modern" in comparison.
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting point.  I love how many words in Scots dialect have influences from other languages which have been absorbed in, and many of these words have close links with communities in England who have also kept words from their past.  This obviously hints at a shared history which is obscured by the teaching of ‘proper’ English.  It’s a small island, we must have a lot in common, and these dialects must point us towards the journey we have been on.  The fact that these words survive on also says to me that they hark at a past not so distant…


----------

